# Io non porto sfiga!



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

:incazzato:


















View attachment 4943​


----------



## Tebe (7 Luglio 2012)

Se alla fine del mio percorso bolla decido di mollare il colpo su manager....

Devi arrenderti all'evidenza.
Sei tu che porti sfiga a noi diversamente fedeli e il mondo deve sapere chi sei e quali oscuri pericoli si nascondono qui in tradinet.

Eliade.

Una donna che con le sue profezie ci fa venire dubbi che mai. Mai nella nostra vita felice di diversamente fedeli settoriali, seriali, part time, a progetto eccetera...
Insomma. Mai un dubbio sul sesso extra. Mai uno.

ma arriva lei. E il primo dubbio elidiano sibillesco comincia come un tarlo maledetto a farsi strada nella coscienza rachitica di noi traditori....
A quel punto...quando si comincia ad avere paura vedendo il suo avatar  di là nel forum....:scared:





E troppo tardi.




Siamo già fottuti.


E profilattici appesi al chiodo.


Eliade. L'Hatù ti denuncerà per danni prima o poi.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4219 ha detto:
			
		

> Se alla fine del mio percorso bolla decido di mollare il colpo su manager....
> 
> Devi arrenderti all'evidenza.
> Sei tu che porti sfiga a noi diversamente fedeli e il mondo deve sapere chi sei e quali oscuri pericoli si nascondono qui in tradinet.
> ...


Ma non è veroooooooo!!!!!!





Al massimo mettila su questo piano, come l'amante non s'intrufola in una coppia ma entra in una crepa già aperta...così le mie previsioni non farebbero breccia senza una già avviata presa di coscienza in atto! :carneval:
Anche se, sai come la penso...non credo sia un fatto propriamente di coscienza il tuo.


PS Ti do il colpo di grazia di persona. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

TEBEEEEEEEE

HO TROVATO LA FACCINA FLAP FLAP








:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4221 ha detto:
			
		

> TEBEEEEEEEE
> 
> HO TROVATO LA FACCINA FLAP FLAP
> 
> ...


...........senza sudore si può avere?


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4222 ha detto:
			
		

> ...........senza sudore si può avere?



e quanto cazzi che vuoi! accontentati no!!!

e poi Ely non porta sfiga! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4228 ha detto:
			
		

> e quanto cazzi che vuoi! accontentati no!!!
> 
> e poi Ely non porta sfiga! :mrgreen:


Brava!!!!! Diglielo un po'!!!!
E' incontentabile!:carneval:

Mena male che lo dici pure tu!


----------

